# Big Band Jazz interpretation of Toccata and Fugue in d Minor



## ranaprathap (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello all,

A few days ago I went to a Jazz Club in NYC and they had this Big Band playing many original tunes. Amidst all this they played a Big Band interpretation of Bach's Toccata and Fugue in d Minor. I sounded really good and is unlike any other versions of the song I have heard. My phone had died so I only could record a few seconds of the performance. 

Now I want to listen to this again. But I can't track down the band again and I will be leaving NYC before they will be playing at the club again. 

Anyone aware of any big band arrangements of this piece? Can you please share it here?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------

